# Ford Fitting



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

So I have a Ford fitting that slipped down about an inch off the lead service and developed a steady leak. Can these be loosened and slid back up and rotated to pinch a new side of the service? My issue is the original repair, not done by me left nothing to cut back and start fresh. It's not likely running a new service is possible as it runs under state st in the heart of the city.


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

So you've got domestic water feeding through a LEAD line & replacement isn't possible due to the inconvenience? Wow, we really have become a plucked up society!


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

It's Chicago... Everything is lead.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Can you chip out concrete and use a different fitting? I'd trust a barbed fitting that circles the entire pipe vs 3 set screws.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Nice patina on the valve handle.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

gear junkie said:


> Can you chip out concrete and use a different fitting? I'd trust a barbed fitting that circles the entire pipe vs 3 set screws.


It compresses the lead internally also.... And it's bend just inside concrete.... So choices are limited.


----------



## Cajunhiker (Dec 14, 2009)

Not really sure what the situation is, but do you think you can you push a smaller size pipe inside the lead pipe, maybe HDPE or PEX, and then reconnect on both sides of the street ?


----------



## bct p&h (Jan 19, 2013)

It's possible if the pipe is still in good shape. I'm not sure why it would have slid down unless there is something wrong with the pipe. Is it cut straight? Is the pipe thin? Was it seated all the way? I'd be nervous that something isn't right there.


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

Take a pressure reading, and if the pressure is not excessive, you can do it on the fly. Lead water mains restrict a lot of volume. You can cut it on the fly and install a dresser coupling, and rod it.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

newyorkcity said:


> Take a pressure reading, and if the pressure is not excessive, you can do it on the fly. Lead water mains restrict a lot of volume. You can cut it on the fly and install a dresser coupling, and rod it.


I don't think I'll have enough pipe left to bite if I cut it. That is my concern.


----------



## leakfree (Apr 3, 2011)

If you can shut it down,you have nothing to lose trying to take it apart and moving it.I'm betting the lead is somewhat shot or oval.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Yall have lead service and we have to worry that brass is LF. Umm ... :banghead:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I'd anticipate a surprise if you try to pull it apart, turn it. and move it back up, thinking you can then retighten it...


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

I think these guys might be fudged.


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

leakfree said:


> If you can shut it down,you have nothing to lose trying to take it apart and moving it.I'm betting the lead is somewhat shot or oval.


If you take it apart and can't get it to back together the building is without water and you're on the clock to fix it. 

I would approach with a bid to pull in new service. Be prepared to do a replacement but first try to chip some concrete away and reconnect.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

plumberkc said:


> If you take it apart and can't get it to back together the building is without water and you're on the clock to fix it.
> 
> I would approach with a bid to pull in new service. Be prepared to do a replacement but first try to chip some concrete away and reconnect.


That is what I would do...

I would be like don't anticipate this working...

But if it does I expect...:notworthy::vs_box::notworthy:


----------

